# The wood came today!



## kazuma78 (Oct 17, 2013)

So the local lumber company I found that has exotics delivered the wood I picked out today. I forgot how much wood it really was. Right when I was getting ready to leave I noticed a pallet of pacific coast maple that was just straight grain but there were 2 boards way down in the stack that I could see curl on the edges so I dug them out and was able to get them for the regular pacific coast maple price 1.67/BF I was stoked! The ambrosia maple is pretty nice too. It has alot of pink color to it and alot of really neat flaky looking spots in it. I want to build a bookshelf out of just the ambrosia maple. The bike is in the picture to give some perspective to the size of the boards. The wood is much nicer than the pictures show! The dark spots on the boards is where I misted them to show the curl. 

[attachment=32886][attachment=32887][attachment=32888][attachment=32889][attachment=32890][attachment=32891][attachment=32892][attachment=32893][attachment=32894]


----------



## Kevin (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks like you found a nice honey hole for wood. I like that bike what is it?


----------



## kazuma78 (Oct 17, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Looks like you found a nice honey hole for wood. I like that bike what is it?



Its a Kawasaki Vulcan 900 Custom. It has matte black pipes on the other side. Im a big fan. Ill probably get another one when the time comes.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice haul, all great stuff! You got a killer deal finding those curly boards in the pile.


----------



## kazuma78 (Oct 17, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Nice haul, all great stuff! You got a killer deal finding those curly boards in the pile.



He said the curly maple he sells he just pulls out of the maple he buys at random so Im thinking if I go in there every couple of weeks and check his piles I might be able to cherry pick some more from time to time. 

He sells his zebrawood for 12.99/BF and its all crosscut. I was able to find two 8+ inch wide and 8 foot long zebra boards that were bookmatched but unfortunately one of them was heavily cracked about 1 inch into the board on the bookmatched part and the crack was about 7 inches long. It would have made one awesome something bookmatched and I would have bought them if the one wasnt cracked. :fit:


----------

